

Startup Quote: Matt Mullenweg, founder, Automattic - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/6366256796

======
raychancc
Do what you love and don’t focus on money - life’s too short.

\- Matt Mullenweg (@photomatt)

<http://startupquote.com/post/6366256796>

